# It's still me and I'm still from TAMPA BAY!



## coachn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello Brothers,

Looks like my account and all my hard earned posts and points have been wiped in this last upgrade.  :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:

For those of you who asked to be my buddy (while I had an account initially), please put in a request again.  I miss not having your connections.  

For those who didn't read my first introduction (before it got wiped), here's what I think I posted plus some additional info that I didn't put forth in my first post:

I've been a Mason officially since 2002, but have been one in my heart a lot longer than that.  I consider myself still new to the forum world, but not to the Internet.  I'm *coachn *over at mastermason.com and *coach n* over at TSS. 

I am a perpetual member at one Lodge and a lifetime member at another.  I am the Musician for these two Lodges and occasional Masonic Education provider for them both and a few others.  I have written and had published several article in the *FURTHER LIGHT* semi-annual magazine published by the *Florida Lodge of Research*, of which I am very active.  (Let me know if you want any of these articles.  All of them are on the web.)

I have a Masonic Blog and have written and published quite a few Masonic Education books.

I look forward to further posting here *and hope that my continued effort will not get wiped this time*.

F&S,

Bro. Coach N


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Coach, I am certain that anything relating to your account was not intentional. I am almost positive that if it was deleted/lost that the original account can not be restored to it's original status. Blake and the other Administrators will look into the situation.

None the less, again, I look forward to your presence here at Masons of Texas!


----------



## coachn (Nov 13, 2010)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Coach, I am certain that anything relating to your account was not intentional. I am almost positive that if it was deleted/lost that the original account can not be restored to it's original status. Blake and the other Administrators will look into the situation.
> 
> None the less, again, I look forward to your presence here at Masons of Texas!


Thanks for the warm welcome and reassurance Brother Stewart.

Yes, _I know that the wipe wasn't intentional_ and _I know I'm not the only one affected*.* _

We all benefit from the hard work our Brother Blake puts into this forum.  This incident was unforeseen.  

SO... I get to post a whole new introduction and another warm invite my Brothers to say hellow yet again!  

I'm looking forward to posting more as things settle in.

F&S,

Bro. Coach N


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome again.


----------



## coachn (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks (again) Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 14, 2010)

Very glad you're not lost.  You obviously have much to share and I look forward to that very much.  

Welcome back, brother!


----------



## coachn (Nov 14, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> Very glad you're not lost. You obviously have much to share and I look forward to that very much.
> 
> Welcome back, brother!


Thanks Brother,

I appreciate you kind words.

BTW - You sent a PM to me just a moment ago. I'd lie to respons BUT... unfortunately, I cannot due to my lost posts -- I've go to start from scratch. I do not currently have the 50 post necessary. It's going to take me a little time to get back to the number I had.  So, bare with me.  As soon as I have PM ability, I'll reply.

F&S,

Bro. Coach N


----------



## coachn (Nov 14, 2010)

WOW! I just noticed that I've got this "*ELITE*" member do-hicky under my avatar! Way cool! Do I still have to wait for 50 posts to use the PM response function?!?!? :thumbup1:


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome!  Good to know an "elite" member!  Keep on sharing!


----------



## mark! (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if you still have to wait for 50 posts or not, you could always try sending a PM out.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2010)

coachn said:


> WOW! I just noticed that I've got this "*ELITE*" member do-hicky under my avatar! Way cool! Do I still have to wait for 50 posts to use the PM response function?!?!? :thumbup1:


 
Yup...members who lost their accounts were given a lifetime Premium Membership...and yes, you can send pm's  We're glad to have you (back) Brother.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome again Brother!


----------

